# Direction/Brake not functioning with Zephry Digitraz



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Currently running Non-DCC and DCC locomotives and in the Zephry Digitrax manual it states to stop the locomotive, either turn the throttle back to "STOP," or shift the Direction/Brake level to "BRAKE". The issue is the locomotive doesn't stop when I shift the Direction/Brake level to "BRAKE" when I'm running either Non-DCC or DCC locomotives. Also the BRAKE Indicator light doesn't go on.Could you please make some suggestions. I just purchased the Zephry xtra two weeks ago and I'm just having a chance now to hook the unit to my platform.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Make sure the brake setting is set for anything other than zero. Zero turns off the brake feature of the Zephyr. Slow braking is 15 and fast braking is 01. Pages 20 and 21 in the manual are the sections about the braking feature. If this doesnt work, I'll have to dig deeper to find the solution.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I was going to suggest the command station settings but it looks like Cabledawg beat me to it. 

Massey


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for this information.

Nemo


----------

